# 200 Gallons of Zen - African Cichlids



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

O.K so how many pc of glass did you use this time to build a 200gl tank?

:hihi:


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

loll Izabella is Planted Tank Frankenstein famous!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

DogFish said:


> O.K so how many pc of glass did you use this time to build a 200gl tank?
> 
> :hihi:


Hahaha no at this size mate I just bought it loll


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bubba Shrimp said:


> loll Izabella is Planted Tank Frankenstein famous!


Thanks !!


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

I think your Frankenstein is brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, 200g! This is a huge step up (no disrespect to the Frank).

I think the zillion cichlids zooming around the peaceful seated dude (Buddha? or some Hindu god?) will make an interesting study. And don't forget the plants Izabella. This being TPT and all, even though this will be an African tank, we want to see some green in there too. Well, at least I do. 

So I presume the Frank is now a fry tank? Are you starting to sell/give away fry yet?

Since you seem to be piling up tanks, do you have them all in one room? A big shot of the room would be cool...


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

tomfromstlouis said:


> Wow, 200g! This is a huge step up (no disrespect to the Frank).
> 
> I think the zillion cichlids zooming around the peaceful seated dude (Buddha? or some Hindu god?) will make an interesting study. And don't forget the plants Izabella. This being TPT and all, even though this will be an African tank, we want to see some green in there too. Well, at least I do.
> 
> ...


Hey ! Thanks got the nice comments ! Yeah of course not only am I still to add plants but I gotta add in some water lol... Getting filter tmrw so then will begin the fun!! 
Franky is somewhat of fry/grow out tank !! And no not all in one room not even all in one house .. I only got big franky in my bedroom n the rest of them dispersed all over the place. It's like a fish store anywhere I go hahah ill b selling some zebra pseudotropheus in a few weeks  oh n yeah that's a Buddha statue


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

OK....I'll admit that the Buddha statue turned out better than I had thought it would  The white stones around the statue really help, and I'm interested in seeing what you decide to go with in terms of plant selection.

Nice job buddy!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

crazydaz said:


> OK....I'll admit that the Buddha statue turned out better than I had thought it would  The white stones around the statue really help, and I'm interested in seeing what you decide to go with in terms of plant selection.
> 
> Nice job buddy!


I'll use long java ferns, mosses on the rocks, there's already a bit of moss on them from nature, when aquarium is full they will show more, then some long leafy plants around that Buddha, sorta like in my other tanks ive used. The good new is that Tanganyikan cichlids don't munch on plants, at least haven't yet seen any plant destruction from these fish. Big beautiful fish that dont destroys plants and barely dig, awwww wonderful!
Glad you like the Buddha, it did turn out better, i simply went to home-Sense(winners) 29.99, -5 $ cuz i hustled them said it was cracked sorta, bingo went home n check out what ive found today. The sand is black aragonite sand from caribsea







http://www.petco.com/product/121752/CaribSea-Arag-Alive-Hawaiian-Black-Aquarium-Gravel.aspx That ive pre-washed cuz it was salt water bacteria infused. Its a perfect color to go with my frontosa, which will bring out the blue of their fins

Now Im soaking the supra nice rooted pieces of driftwood in the original Frankenstein, and tomorrow I'm filling up this tank. So will be much fuller already, sea shells, driftwood, plants, its gonna b pretty as f.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey everyone ! heres next stage of the tank. filled, with more rocks, seashells and plants.. still missing lots of plants n the driftwood, but so far here's what i got !


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

So hep, the plants and driftwood are in, only missing the fish, hope thats what u all imagined the final look to b


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Heres a few more shots of it tonight, i think these are better quality fotos... Oh yeah and that java fern, i got it today, such a big plant, costed 40$.. going broke buyin plants lolll


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the Buddha with the vals behind it. 

Awesomeness.


----------



## Avianwing (Dec 15, 2009)

oldpunk78 said:


> I love the Buddha with the vals behind it.
> 
> Awesomeness.


Yes! It is surrealroud:


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree. This is a complete success on the zen concept!

You are going to need a tip jar nearby so people can make little donations in front of the shrine. Don't be surprised if the shells outnumber the coins though. :icon_roll


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice job, the tank looks great!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow guys thanks you!! That comment about the coints is hilarious!!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's the first video of my tank. still cycling. Thanks for watching 
http://youtu.be/m6BC85XZdM0


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey everyone ! now the fish are in and here's what it looks like!!!


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

Very serene. What species is that at 1:49? Some kind of Neolamprologus?


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

wOw! now that is OUTSTANDING


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Indychus said:


> Very serene. What species is that at 1:49? Some kind of Neolamprologus?


 Thank you  that was the whole idea, a calm tanganyikan tank. Two fish you see first at 1.47 min its two electra cichlid, then a pearl-lined nelamprologus


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Meganne said:


> wOw! now that is OUTSTANDING


Thank you so Much Meganne!!!


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the picture on Instagram with the beach picture over it.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Aquaticus said:


> I like the picture on Instagram with the beach picture over it.


Oh thank you ! I have painted it last month hehe !!!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well it hasnt been long that my frontosas are in thus tank that already they are building a nest


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

If I ever went african, I'd do something like this.

Impressive looking tank, totally a piece of art.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

HybridHerp said:


> If I ever went african, I'd do something like this.
> 
> Impressive looking tank, totally a piece of art.


Thank you so much!! When it grows in it will looks more natural !!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's a few update pics!


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

well done! 

some sinister looking cichlids!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Algae Beater said:


> well done!
> 
> some sinister looking cichlids!


 Sinister looking cichlids hahaha funny one  today I found the best cichlid treat.... I have overload of tadpoles in my pond so scooped up 20 or so n gave them to my tanganyikans... Delicious they said loll


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice pictures! I like your Instagram too! You've got some great nature pictures!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's a new video with more plants n more fish !!http://youtu.be/QE5j52fzHZk


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's some new pics !!!









































































My other Kids...


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

i love how Montrealers give their cats relief from the humidity by shaving them. on of my sister who lives there does this. I can help but think i would lose most of my face and blood supply by doing this to my cats.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Algae Beater said:


> i love how Montrealers give their cats relief from the humidity by shaving them. on of my sister who lives there does this. I can help but think i would lose most of my face and blood supply by doing this to my cats.


Loll u funny!! My cat actually enjoys her haircut she feels perrrrrrty afterwards lol


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

I am not sure what looks more devilish, the cichlids.... or the cats who clearly want to rip someones face off.... holy cow, they both have looks of "ill kill you in your sleep"


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone! Got some new pics of the tank, under different shades of light. Enjoy


----------



## craigee2199 (Jan 21, 2011)

I really, really like this tank. Stunning!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

craigee2199 said:


> I really, really like this tank. Stunning!


thank you )))


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

HI Guys  I got this new video of mostly my buffalo Head cichlids playing around the statue of Buddha, enjoy !!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Updating with a few new videos 
I wont at my LFS a fish auction, n got in some big fish !!!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Lookin' good


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Planted african cichlid tank. You really know how to pull off the "impossible". Awesome work! 

What are the dimensions of your 200g? I have one in my garage and the perspective of that picture makes it look a lot smaller than mine.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

thelub said:


> Planted african cichlid tank. You really know how to pull off the "impossible". Awesome work!
> 
> What are the dimensions of your 200g? I have one in my garage and the perspective of that picture makes it look a lot smaller than mine.


Thank you 
I know know the exact dimensions. Its 6+ feet long. About 4 feet tall not quite sure how large maybe 2-2.5 feet 
a few new pics


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just sharing this new Video of my Tank http://youtu.be/Uf-kv26lF8k


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

I think I'm in love


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

SevenportsJohn said:


> I think I'm in love


Amazing Glad u Are !


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

Best. Tank. Ever. I wish I had room for such a large tank.

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Guys! im sorry havent undated in while, its summer so im all over the place, but here's a new video, i have rescaped the tank, added more plants and many wild caught cichlids in here 
enjoy!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=w--dewtPW-8


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

hi everyone, an update finally. 
I made new video, new aquascape, new lighting, new wild caught huge fish, more plants, more swimming space.
Enjoy!


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Way cool fish! Those two deserve names. Surely you have named them. Share!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

tomfromstlouis said:


> Way cool fish! Those two deserve names. Surely you have named them. Share!


n they do! Jack the Ripper n Laura... those big frontosas


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

love all the blue fish!

what song is in the video??????


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

thebuddha said:


> love all the blue fish!
> 
> what song is in the video??????


Shredexx -just for you


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

hi everyone ! got a new video for you !
I have changed the rocks, i have added lots of plants, nice fish, leds and my convict cichlid a total mismatch for the tank, has laid eggs.
Enjoy 
http://instagram.com/p/e_NG2ixa4S/


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Those frontosas look great!


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Gorgeous. And elegible to join the Order of Ornamentaria.


----------



## laurenjane (Sep 1, 2013)

Amazing!! It would be awesome to have a tank like this to watch. Still trying to master my ten gallon. LOL Great job!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

laurenjane said:


> Amazing!! It would be awesome to have a tank like this to watch. Still trying to master my ten gallon. LOL Great job!


thanks ! youll get a hold of it


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi aquascapists!
In this new video i tried new rocks, some moss covered ones, and removed most of the shells to plant the substrate everywhere.
enjoy!


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bonjour Everyone !
Its been a while i havent updated. Had a few troubles with this tank. Plants died a lot cuz i made salt treatment for external parasites but it wasnt that, i just had to raise temperature and use only cold water for water changes as my old hot water tnk was irritating the fish slim coat. Anyhow... Im back now, plants and fish are better and I just acquired a beautiful colony of Mpimbwe frontosas..
take a look









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZxkMW9X8TA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## erinbirdsong (Nov 15, 2013)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

wow, great fronts!!!!


thanks,


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow what a stunning tank and cichlids.

I would have thought that cichlids would dig up the plants?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lia said:


> Wow what a stunning tank and cichlids.
> 
> I would have thought that cichlids would dig up the plants?


Thanks all!

Frontosas any of my other tanganyikans or ever the malawi haps, they dont intentionality dig up plants, they siff through the sand in search of nutrients, sometimes with big mouthfuls. Of course sometimes plants float up. but thats why i put new plants deep into substrate and use plants with good root systems like vallisilera or sumthings the name of that tall plant, anubias, ferns, they all survive well  Its really a misconception that u cant have plants with cichlids, for the 2 yrs i had cichlids ive always kepts plants


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

stunning aquascape, i loved watching the videos.:biggrin:


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

aquamoon said:


> stunning aquascape, i loved watching the videos.:biggrin:


Thank you


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Beautiful tank, I love anything that breaks the myths of the hobby


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

HybridHerp said:


> Beautiful tank, I love anything that breaks the myths of the hobby


Thank you 
I wonder if u could tell me, I have one only problem in there.
Since i got led lights that are meant for corals/reef tank, the tank looks gorgeous, but freaking algae!!! everyday i scrub! But scrubing i dont mind, but the algae goes onto my plants. What should I do???


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Honestly, I'd just get different LEDs


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Tank looks great.

You might be able to build an algae scrubber. Give the algae an even better place to grow so it stays out of the display.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

thelub said:


> Tank looks great.
> 
> You might be able to build an algae scrubber. Give the algae an even better place to grow so it stays out of the display.


this dude has a video for everything... i sat here at work one day and just played through a bunch.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

HybridHerp said:


> Honestly, I'd just get different LEDs


Hahahha... yeah.. these are top of the line.. i put enough $ in them i wont downgrade.. the lighting in tank is so pretty.. im willing to scrub. 
Ive got 4 bristlenose plecos but by the time they finish one rock the next one is covered in so much algae it makes air bubble everywhere in the tank. Its very pretty to watch though hehe... but the only thing bothers me is cleaning glass everyday... frikking pain lol


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here's a video of the air bubles everywhere... it really oxygenates my tank lol
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152112168587474&saved


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I liked the DYI video very nice, I was already subscribed to this guys videos!
heres a few new pics of today
My fave place -


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

That is a decent algae scrubber idea, but I like the external trough style. It keeps the algae completely out of your tank. You can use a plastic rain gutter along the back of the tank and a power head to provide slow flow through the trough. Joey's idea is good if you want to keep it all contained or you don't have room outside the aquarium.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweet frontosas takes me back when I had my moba frontosa colony.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey everyone ! here's the latest video of the caves in the tank
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiEsB-URApg


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

izabella87 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Frontosas any of my other tanganyikans or ever the malawi haps, they dont intentionality dig up plants, they siff through the sand in search of nutrients, sometimes with big mouthfuls. Of course sometimes plants float up. but thats why i put new plants deep into substrate and use plants with good root systems like vallisilera or sumthings the name of that tall plant, anubias, ferns, they all survive well  Its really a misconception that u cant have plants with cichlids, for the 2 yrs i had cichlids ive always kepts plants


Thanks a lot. I have only kept South America cichlids , I don't anything about Africans but thought they dug up substrate for the sake of it .


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

izabella87 said:


> Hey everyone ! here's the latest video of the caves in the tank
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiEsB-URApg


 

Great video.

I saw you have Julidochromis . Would you recommend them for a first time African cichlid keeper?


I love their look and was thinking of a 30 gallon with just some Julidochromis, was thinking of transcriptus which looks like your type.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lia said:


> Great video.
> 
> I saw you have Julidochromis . Would you recommend them for a first time African cichlid keeper?
> 
> ...


Hi !
Yes JulidochromisT. are amazing fish. But when they pair up, they are very protective defensive parents. You must keep a single couple in a 30 gallon, maybe some others will survive but if they mate other julies might be at risk of getting killed. I have no problem in my 200g because theres so much space between them. In my opinion, for ur size of tank, look into the amazing shelldwellers. They are small cute, playful and ocellatus gold are very pretty. They are also brichardis that live in a family group and all members take care of the new offspring. Very nice to watch.








http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_brichardi.php


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

izabella87 said:


> Hi !
> Yes JulidochromisT. are amazing fish. But when they pair up, they are very protective defensive parents. You must keep a single couple in a 30 gallon, maybe some others will survive but if they mate other julies might be at risk of getting killed. I have no problem in my 200g because theres so much space between them. In my opinion, for ur size of tank, look into the amazing shelldwellers. They are small cute, playful and ocellatus gold are very pretty. They are also brichardis that live in a family group and all members take care of the new offspring. Very nice to watch.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot , the Brichardis I like and going to look at those . I think will go with those.

The shell dwellers are also nice but I have seen the white brichardis and loved the look but preferred Julies but I don't want constant killing and problems.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lia said:


> Thanks a lot , the Brichardis I like and going to look at those . I think will go with those.
> 
> The shell dwellers are also nice but I have seen the white brichardis and loved the look but preferred Julies but I don't want constant killing and problems.


Nice  I wasnt saying they Will absolutely kill each other... but with some research youll see even though they are small cichlids, they got attitude and their pile of rock is THEIR pile of rocks hehe.
If you like the look of brichardi, theres also their similar cousin the Daffodil Pulsher


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi ! just made a video of my 2 biggest cichlid tanks, i fed them fresh oysters today.. take a look at this feast!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbyvRdZsbDQ&list=HL1387514604


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Very pretty fish and set up. They loved those oysters. You do large water changes?

Those yellow one's , are they Salusi?

I have been reading about Africans since noticed so many types of daffodil cichlids.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lia said:


> Very pretty fish and set up. They loved those oysters. You do large water changes?
> 
> Those yellow one's , are they Salusi?
> 
> I have been reading about Africans since noticed so many types of daffodil cichlids.


Hey, i do about 30% 1-2 a week. but thats cuz its currenty over stocked n their waiting for the 300g to cycle.
the yellow ones are called leulepi. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejgyLSy3A-cHeres a thunderstorm effect in my tank


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Lol the thunderstorm look is cute , I would use it after a water change .


I just looked up the _Neolamprologus leleupi_ and very aggressive but in your size tank that doesn't matter.

How many diff types of Cichlids do you keep?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lia said:


> Lol the thunderstorm look is cute , I would use it after a water change .
> 
> 
> I just looked up the _Neolamprologus leleupi_ and very aggressive but in your size tank that doesn't matter.
> ...


Hey Lia.

I got currently 3 leulepi in my 200 gal, but i have like 5 more juveniles coming in once the big frontosas leave for the 300g. 
They do fihgt a bit but with lots of rocks, its fine, they hide away.

I have no clue how many types of cichlids i got. More than 50 types ... and i got other fish too, catfish, plecos, i got a planted guppy;endler,neon tank with shrimps. So i cant give you a number just many many many lloll


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

izabella87 said:


> Hey Lia.
> 
> I got currently 3 leulepi in my 200 gal, but i have like 5 more juveniles coming in once the big frontosas leave for the 300g.
> They do fihgt a bit but with lots of rocks, its fine, they hide away.
> ...


Those big tanks are awesome . It is like a piece of African lake .

My biggest tank is only 55 but I hope to one day get a 220 maybe even a 300 and do a cichlid tank like yours .

My cichlid tank is already set up but no cichlids yet , lol.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lia said:


> Those big tanks are awesome . It is like a piece of African lake .
> 
> My biggest tank is only 55 but I hope to one day get a 220 maybe even a 300 and do a cichlid tank like yours .
> 
> My cichlid tank is already set up but no cichlids yet , lol.


Did u figure out what fish ure gettin?
I recently saw really nice fish Xenotilapia melanogenys








I think f u can find these, ull b pleased with their appearance !


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

izabella87 said:


> Did u figure out what fish ure gettin?
> I recently saw really nice fish Xenotilapia melanogenys
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
Yes , I decided to get a pair of Neolamprologus brichardi , One albino and one regular .
The tank is not cycled yet but already set up .

I was actually at the fish "farm' today and traded lots Corydoras sterbai (born in backyard stock tank) for another 30 gallon . I saw the brichardis and they look great.

The fish in your pic , from what little I know about Africans , looks great when males display but not that great if they don't.

I read it in TFH mag but again I don't know Africans. We do have Jewel cichlids here in the canals so I guess I know a bit about Africans, lol but as you know those aren't the types of cichlids most call "African cichlids". 

What I need to do is get a tank like yours and stop being in the small 55 gallon max league , lol.

You should consider doing a piece on your tank with pics for a fish mag. If I had that tank I would .

There is a documentary which I imagine you have seen called "Jewels Of The Rift " but if you haven't seen it , it is great.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lia said:


> Hi
> Yes , I decided to get a pair of Neolamprologus brichardi , One albino and one regular .
> The tank is not cycled yet but already set up .
> 
> ...


Yes i have watched, it was amazing documentary.

So i have rescaped this tank since ive moved all the frontosas into the 300, now theres smaller cichlids in here. hope they will enjoy the tank and breed !

heres a foto n video


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

*Leleupi have spawn !*

heres a video of my leleupi female in her cave.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lia said:


> Hi
> Yes , I decided to get a pair of Neolamprologus brichardi , One albino and one regular .
> The tank is not cycled yet but already set up .
> 
> ...


Lia.. look leleupi have spawn !


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi guys, i got a few new fish this weeks. Mostly shelldwellers. Some are wild caught some are f1. 
And below a video fo my leulepi fry that have finally hatched !
enjoy
































http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3rO364-fYPI


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

HI everyone, here's a new video, I got 10 red moliro tropheus, very nice fish !


----------

